# Nibbles



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

Some Easy Party Nibbles - Baked Olive BitesIngredients:48 Stuffed Olives1 cup sifted Flour1/2 tsp. Salt1 tsp. Paprika2 cups Sharp Cheese, grated1 stick Margarine, softenedRemove olives from their bottle, and lay on paper towels to dry. Sift together the flour, salt, and paprika. Blend both grated cheese and softened margarine in to the dry ingredients. Be sure they're thoroughly combined. Smooth 1 teaspoon of the cheese dough around each olive. As you work, place the wrapped olives on a baking sheet that you've lightly sprayed with olive oil or a no-stick preparation. When they're all wrapped, pop them into the freezer; and when they're frozen, place in a plastic bag or container and return to freezer. Before the party, preheat oven to 400-F degrees; bake tarts for 15 minutes. Serve warm.


----------

